# The best way to remove Springtails from charcoal cultures



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have tried the turkey baster method to no avail (mostly water and a couple springtails). There are some mag leaves in there as well but no springtails on them. I have heard you can shake them off a chunk of charcoal but just a few on the charcoal.
Anybody have any other advice or "tricks of the trade?"

-Beth


----------



## pedan (Jul 13, 2009)

I do it in conjuction with changing water in it. I add water to the top wiggle it and all the spring tails float. I think pour about half of them into the tank until it is about the normal level of water. So I've fed half the culture to my tanks and done a water change on the culture.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmmm didnt think about a water change. I have mine in some small sterlite containers, a little bulky but see that techniqe working.
Thanks!!!
-Beth


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Yeah, adding water to the culture and then pouring it out is the best method of feeding out the springtails.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Josh!


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

put a film canister in there with some flakey fish food, the sprigs will go in to eat some, you should be able to catch them that way... I think mellowroo taught me that'n


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

I put small charcoal in the bottom of my container and then on top I put larger pieces of charcoal with significant flat area. I'll put food on top of these larger charcoals pieces then spray them with water and flip them over. In a couple days I'll take out the large pieces and put them in the tanks, replacing them with the old pieces in the tank and doing it again. Of course I do this on larger tanks and the charcoal has been thoroughly washed for dust.

In my smaller springtail cultures I use the water method, but find the springtails usually disperse in the tank quicker then when I just put the charcoal in. Then the frogs seem to just hang out around the charcoal picking em off when they move around.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I have 2 large cultures and two small ones.... With the small ones I hold them just inside the tank and blow into them sending all kinds of springtails flying into the tank. I use the big ones to top off the little ones.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I use a benable straw and blow them into the tank where I want them.


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

I add water and use a spoon. One thing Shawn taught me that also works well is to take some damp long strand spagnum, sprinkle yeast on it, and put it in with the springs. The next day it will be covered, you can take it out and shake it over the tank.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I wait until my culture has really exploded, then I just tip it to one side and suck them out with the turkey baster and shoot em in!
Then replace the water I took out.

John


----------

